# Sedona and Grand Canyon



## Kelso (Aug 7, 2008)

We're 58 yrs young and will be there the end of Sept. I have been doing the research and wanted to get some reactions. We have down MUST DO's as Broken Arrow Pink Jeep Tour, Colorado River Float Tour, Indian Cave Dwellings south of Sedona & north of Flagstaff, hiking in Walnut Canyon and Slide Rock State Park, the Grand Canyon of course, Petrified Forest, Painted Desert, Meteor Crater, Chapel in the Rock. I have also considered Jerome (old mining town), helicopter over the Grand Canyon, IMAX.

What are your top 5 to do and is there anything I left off my list to research further? Thanks Tuggers.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 7, 2008)

Kelso said:


> ....is there anything I left off my list to research further? Thanks Tuggers.


 
How about _relaxing._  That was quite a list and sounds fun but much of the allure in Sedona for me is to hike up the red rock and then just soak in the beauty, breathe the air and contemplate/meditate.  Same with the Grand Canyon.  The emotion can be deeply moving if you take the time to just be still.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Relax...*

You're right - there is a lot to do in the area.  Definitely do the Grand Canyon - you could take a tour to that, the IMAX and the helicopter - we used Blue Feather Tours a few years ago and really enjoyed - they drove so nobody got stuck with that.  We also had lunch at El Tovar and on the way back hit the Cameron Trading Post - a very full day.

Take a trip to Winslow, Arizona - stand on the corner and have lunch at El Posada, then go to the Meteor Crater and Walnut Canyon on the way back.

Pace yourselves - do a few big trips and then relax and enjoy the scenery!

Enjoy,
Deb


----------



## bobk (Aug 7, 2008)

We have done helicopter trips in Hawaii ( Oahu and Kauai ), Alaska, and the Grand Canyon.  We enjoyed all but the Grand Canyon, we used Papilion (spelling is way off). My wife ended up seating (back seat) behind the rotor and couldn't see a thing.  If you could arrange for a front seat or at least window seats in back yhe experience may be better.


----------



## TSTex02 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Grand Canyon Hotel*

We haven't been there yet - hoping to next year. I have seen a recommendation to stay one night in the hotel run by the National Park Service on the south rim. Get up early and enjoy the sunrise over the Canyon.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Go to the enchantment resort for lunch or dinner.  This resort is one of the highest rated resorts in the world.  The food is first class and you can get a spectacular view of the red rocks.


----------



## bobk (Aug 8, 2008)

Agree 100% with pgnewarkboy....Enchnatment is the Best.....Best Buffet I ever had (on Sundays).  Enchantment Resort is in Sedona in case you don't know where it is.


----------



## CarlK (Aug 8, 2008)

We were in Sedona a couple of years ago in May.  We did an overnight at the Grand Canyon.  Booked one of the cabins at the rim so we saw sunrise and sunset.  Then we did the mule ride into the canyon.  It was an amazing experience.  The only down-side is after the ride, in the late afternoon, we drove back to the timeshare in Sedona.  It made for a long day - but I would do it again (although my wife might not!)!
We also did a hot-air balloon ride, which flies in the Sedona area - not over the rocks though.  Hiking in the rocks and enjoying the natural beauty is also a great way to spend a morning or afternoon.  A week goes way too fast.

Carl


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 8, 2008)

I second the recommendation for the Hot Air Balloon ride.  It was several years ago but the one we took went over some of the rocks.  AWESOME!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2008)

Debbie0329 said:


> Take a trip to Winslow, Arizona - stand on the corner




That's funny.  I actually did that, way back when, during a drive across country.  I was hauling tail eastbound along about sunrise, when I came into Winslow.  I pulled over, jumped out of the car, stood on the corner for about five seconds, jumped back in the car, and took off again.  But in my best Eagles' fashion, I can say I'm one of those untolled millions who has probably now done that.  "Take It Easy," indeed...  

Dave


----------



## Red Rox (Aug 8, 2008)

In Sedona, the Pink Jeep Tour on the Broken Arrow trail is a must do. If you can get a reservation at any of the park lodges at the GCNP for an overnight stay, do it that way. Being there for a sunset and sunrise at the Grand Canyon is the best. The El Tovar is the best of the hotels there, but take whatever you can get. You have to book through Xanterra. I recommend calling them as opposed to using the website since the phone people have more up to date inventory. Skip Walnut Canyon since the trail to the main ruins area is closed from a wash out last year. But do go to Wupatki and Sunset Crater if you have time, north of Flagstaff. And take the other advice and slow down and relax. Check the Sedona forums at TripAdvisor.com for lots of good posts and discussions about Sedona and what to see and do.


----------



## John Gilmour (Aug 13, 2008)

1-4. Go hiking and get out in nature.  There are easy and hard trails. Many people who go to Sedona apparently never go for a hike.
5. Day trip to Flagstaff and environs.  Meteor Crater, Walnut Canyon, and Sunset Crater can be done in a day.


----------



## Kelso (Aug 18, 2008)

Kelso said:


> We're 58 yrs young and will be there the end of Sept. I have been doing the research and wanted to get some reactions. We have down MUST DO's as Broken Arrow Pink Jeep Tour, Colorado River Float Tour, Indian Cave Dwellings south of Sedona & north of Flagstaff, hiking in Walnut Canyon and Slide Rock State Park, the Grand Canyon of course, Petrified Forest, Painted Desert, Meteor Crater, Chapel in the Rock. I have also considered Jerome (old mining town), helicopter over the Grand Canyon, IMAX.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## applegirl (Aug 19, 2008)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Go to the enchantment resort for lunch or dinner.




We actually did this a few years ago!  It was a special outing for just the two of us while my parents kept our son who was very young at the time.
What a special place this was. Our lunch was spectacular (although expensive!) and our service was to match.  The setting is also very pretty for this resort, nestled in a cove of the beautiful red rocks. If I ever become rich, I'm going to this resort for a vacation. For now, I can just afford a meal.

Highly ditto this recommendation!

Also, lunch at the El Tovar at the Canyon is also special.  Food is very good, not as expensive as Enchantement.

If you are looking to save money on some lodging while visiting the canyon, highly recommend the town of Williams.  They have many hotels, so their prices are competitive. Visit their website for more info.

Janna


----------



## Jbart74 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kelso said:


> Kelso said:
> 
> 
> > We're 58 yrs young and will be there the end of Sept. I have been doing the research and wanted to get some reactions. We have down MUST DO's as Broken Arrow Pink Jeep Tour, Colorado River Float Tour, Indian Cave Dwellings south of Sedona & north of Flagstaff, hiking in Walnut Canyon and Slide Rock State Park, the Grand Canyon of course, Petrified Forest, Painted Desert, Meteor Crater, Chapel in the Rock. I have also considered Jerome (old mining town), helicopter over the Grand Canyon, IMAX.
> ...


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 19, 2008)

KELSO:    One thing I didn't see any one mention was the Colorado River Raft Tour.  We were in Sedona (we're your age) and did this tour.  To me it was the highlight of our trip.  The canyon walls above you are amazing.  It is a comfortable ride down the river with a stop off for lunch.  This is something that is not only relaxing but it gives you some idea of the greatness of the area.  This is definitely a MUST DO!!!   We took the tour from the Arroyo Roble Resort and it was fabulous.

We also did the trolly tour that is right in town.  It is a small thing to do but it gives you a good overview of the immediate area.  This was one of the things we did on the first day.  And of course, we took the tour to the Grand Canyon with a few stops along the way.  We also saw the IMAX which was awesome!  Have a good time and what ever you do "stop and smell the roses", even though there are none actually there.


----------



## ctscribe (Aug 19, 2008)

Kelso said:


> We're 58 yrs young and will be there the end of Sept. I have been doing the research and wanted to get some reactions. We have down MUST DO's as Broken Arrow Pink Jeep Tour, Colorado River Float Tour, Indian Cave Dwellings south of Sedona & north of Flagstaff, hiking in Walnut Canyon and Slide Rock State Park, the Grand Canyon of course, Petrified Forest, Painted Desert, Meteor Crater, Chapel in the Rock. I have also considered Jerome (old mining town), helicopter over the Grand Canyon, IMAX.
> 
> What are your top 5 to do and is there anything I left off my list to research further? Thanks Tuggers.



Take train ride on to  Verde Valley Railroad nice day trip
Go To Montezuma Caste/Cliffdwellings
Tuzigoot National Monument: The vaguely castlelike walls of these ruins stand atop a small ridge near the Verde River, reminding passersby of the ancient civilization that raised crops, hunted game and built extensive masonry pueblos here so long ago. They left the area in 1425; no one knows why. 8 a.m.-5 p.m. daily from Labor Day through Memorial Day; 8 a.m.-6 p.m. from Memorial Day through Labor Day. 25 W. Tuzigoot Road, Clarkdale. $5, free for age 15 and younger.


----------



## RDB (Aug 24, 2008)

You may think it is a long drive, and it is, but run up into Utah to Bryce Canyon. You may also wish to stop by Zion NP on your way back.

Robert


----------



## Kelso (Aug 25, 2008)

*One more quick question*

Thanks for all the feedback. I need to remove one or two ideas from my list. What can I skip?


----------



## susieq (Aug 25, 2008)

Kelso said:


> Is there anything I left off my list to research further? Thanks Tuggers.



Wow!! That's quite a list ............. The only thing I might add would be to one evening drive out to Airport Road, (just outside town ~ the road up to Sedona Airport), there's a spot about 3/4 of the way up, where you can park and enjoy the most incredible views, and a gorgeous sunset ~ you might even meet a few locals up there ~ we did! There's a Restaurant up the top ~ nice but pricey, and in my opinion, there are better places. Have a wonderful trip, and take the time to relax and enjoy your beautiful surroundings!!  

Sue


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 25, 2008)

Kelso said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. I need to remove one or two ideas from my list. What can I skip?


 
That depends on what is most important to you and your companions.  As for me, I don't consider a helicopter tour to be important and I'd skip that.  I've rafted the Colorado and don't feel the need to do it again but it was fun and if you haven't ever done it, go for it.  Some of the things you've mentioned can probably all be done in the same day leaving other days relatively free to relax and just play it by ear.  Too structured a vacation can be exhausting and not at all fun, imo.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

*hiking and enjoying the scenery*

I remember staying in Sedona and hiking on some trails. Bell Rock was fun. Be careful, though, since I recall seeing that a tourist fell from that very same trail within a week of us hiking there.

We also hiked along the Grand Canyon near the rim. It's a scary hike in the winter since snow makes the path icy and slippery. I'd think during the summer, it would be beautiful.


----------



## dwsupt (Aug 27, 2008)

*Arizona list*

Have you ever been to Hoover dam? It's in the area and there is a lot to see on the way. We were there in July/Aug. and did the "everything" tour. If your going to southern Arizona there is Kratchner Cave to see. Very warm and moist!


----------

